# Are you thinking of buying a property in Spain? ITV would like to hear from you!



## james-itv

I’m working on a Tonight, ITV’s current affairs series and we’re looking for people who are thinking of buying in Spain or who have bought a bargain this year. We're hoping to fly into Alicante in the first week of September. If you're interested, please give me a call on 01619521028


----------



## zenkarma

What is going to be the slant/perspective on this? It's a good time to buy? It's a bad time to buy? What?


----------



## james-itv

The slant is whether now is the right time to buy in Spain. Prices seem to have hit a low and maybe on the rise. The Euro seems to have stabilized for the time being. But we will also offer a note of caution about buying in Spain. I want to hear from people who are looking and also those who bought in last year and are happy with their purchase


----------

